
Why Silicon Valley Is So Bad at Politics - ALee
https://newrepublic.com/article/143770/silicon-valley-bad-politics
======
PaulHoule
The deepest failure of Silicon Valley in politics is it's own.

Facebook and Google want to build 10,000 housing units in mountain view and it
gets hung up because (i) people don't want more traffic (easy don't build
parking spaces) and (ii) Mountain view doesn't want to bear the burden of
building housing for the bay area on it's own (but if they built it in Oakland
and drive to Mountain View there will be more traffic.)

On the other hand, Google has been staggering effective at making sure
copyright laws don't apply to it. It seems like the only place where it is
easier to find any pirate music or video you want than the Pirate Bay is
YouTube.

As for supporting the Democrats you've got to realize that the Democrats play
the role of the loser in a professional wrestling match. The U.S. political
system gravitates to a two party system. If we didn't have the Democrats, we
might get a real left-wing party.

